# Strangers riding my horse without permission



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Hi, just came on here for some advice really!
Have discovered from a stranger that their child has been riding my horse without my permission.

They were apparently taken onto yard and my horse was removed from his stable (after I had left) by another occupant of the yard- without my knowledge, and ridden. This person has NO involvement in my horses care or exercise- just one of those unfortunate people with a major sense of entitlement.(This other occupant has her own horses I hasten to add.)   

It hurts and concerns me that I wasn't informed beforehand OR afterwards - I only found out by chance when I found  child and parent at the gate, they seemed incredibly familiar with the whole place and more so -my horse. They were incredibly sweet and I know they were misled so hold no unkindness towards them.

If it wasn't for this chance meeting I wouldn't be any the wiser! They implied a few things, including shock after finding out I am the owner of horse, and not a stable helper as they had  assumed or been incorrectly informed. I also got the impression they had been down quite a bit.

The thing that upsets me the most is that this has all been happening behind my back. Unfortunately has been on restricted paddock time for obvious weather related reasons and so Sunday is his pamper/stable day - but I never dreamed anyone would be letting him out and taking strangers to his back! They are lucky not to have been caught so far as I am the only occupant who does both morning and evening visits to my horse -unlike others who solely does mornings. 

The very notion of someone even opening my horses door makes me seethe - I am a very independent horse owner and completely in love with my horse, I don't let anyone near him and very possessive I suppose you could say  ! Everyone knows I like to do things myself, there have been zero occasions where I have allowed or asked anyone to handle my horse, not even holiday cover! I trust no one enough. So I know this riding situation isn't a case of loose boundaries set by myself.

I don't know  how to handle what happens next without causing an argument, I have full insurance, however, where do I stand legally if this happens again? What if there is an accident?
Is there a definite legal issue here I can mention to stop her from repeating her actions?


----------



## LadyRascasse (23 February 2014)

If this happens again? I would be gone, sorry but they have no respect for you and are putting your horse at risk. No reason to stay to me. They have lied to you by going behind your back how could you trust them and feel confident even if they gave you there word now?


----------



## JellyBeanSkittle (23 February 2014)

Sorry but if that was me the horse would be off the yard and said person would be somewhere in the distance followed by my boot.....!!! How ruddy rude!!!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (23 February 2014)

I think you are better to let the yard owner deal with this as he has to be informed. I assume the "person with the child" will have spoken to the culprit, it is quite incredible what people will do.
I had someone use a stable I had just rented, cleaned and bedded up [ten shavings], and I had to lock her out of it, but this is beyond reason!
Don't worry about insurance.


----------



## Holzdweaver (23 February 2014)

I wouldn't leave my horse on that yard, id move as soon as i could, for me there would be no other option. Once that trust has gone, its gone. whats to stop them from saying sorry and then just being more careful of you not finding out again?


----------



## DJ (23 February 2014)

I`d hit the ruddy roof !!!!!!!!!! Then i`d be gone, as soon as i could physically move i would be out of there, and hope that the fact i`d it the roof would warn them off even so much as looking at my horse until i got him shifted. How RUDE !!!!!


----------



## horselib (23 February 2014)

How peculiar
Is this a livery yard or livery at a riding school
If they have their own horse why let someone ride yours
Is it half term? this is a first post and quite odd perhaps I am overly suspicious but wonder if this is a troll post.
If not then I would find somewhere else asap and get the horse out of there .
If they can do this then they can do anything and any instructions given will be ignored they can not be trusted.


----------



## rowan666 (23 February 2014)

Wow heads would roll if it were mine! Were they charging these people to ride your horse/give lessons? Were the riders friends of the person letting them ride or has person advertised your horse as available for riding? Have you informed YO/YM? I would be moving off, contacting a solicitor and sueing!!!


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

I feel as though this woman considers my horse her property simply for the reason we happen to share the same stable yard and she regards herself 'top dog'. I am in the process of purchasing a car so hopefully that will give me more option to move, right now would be impossible! This is a livery yard. And to the person who said I am a troll, yes I did make this account in response to today's news, I wanted to discuss with people who might understand x


----------



## Echo Bravo (23 February 2014)

So don't post on here, go see the YO/YM and if this person is using your horse without consent they, I believe could hold you liable if your horse causes harm.


----------



## lastchancer (23 February 2014)

Get the car asap and get gone, this woman don't sound quite right in the head.


----------



## horselib (23 February 2014)

I apologise if this is not a troll post but as a first post is quite a dramatic one .
I would move the horse asap regardless.Sharing a stable yard give no one any rights to do this. 
I would remove or lock away all tack and inform the YO of the situation reinforcing strongly that no one has any right to handle /ride horse and has no permission which should stop it unless the YO is in cahoots with this person. Then I would get out of there pronto.


----------



## Capriole (23 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			And to the person who said I am a troll, yes I did make this account in response to today's news, I wanted to discuss with people who might understand x
		
Click to expand...


don't worry about it, there's always one...new user = troll till proven innocent on here 

Is there a yard manager? You definitely need to discuss this with them or the YO, and make your displeasure firmly known. I would be gone, but I understand it might be difficult. Though really I'd make it possible, there's no way I could leave my horse there with a person like that. Hopefully she will get the boot :/


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (23 February 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			So don't post on here, go see the YO/YM and if this person is using your horse without consent they, I believe could hold you liable if your horse causes harm.
		
Click to expand...

On what grounds could they hold the owner liable, effectively they have stolen it!


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Thank you capriole. Yes, and I am going to be speaking to YM tomorrow- I haven't actually seen the woman who has been handling my horse, as she only visits in mornings and I found out after she had left.
I think hopefully that will scare her into keeping her hands off of my horse until I find better accommodation for him! x


----------



## be positive (23 February 2014)

The YO needs to be informed that this has happened and do something to ensure that her yard is not being run as an unlicensed riding school which if this person has been charging for riding it is, you also need to come down hard with your  view of this persons total abuse of your horse, let her know in no uncertain terms that it must never happen again.
There is nothing to go to solicitors about as no actual harm has been done, yet, so there is nothing that you can claim for but if the horse or rider were injured your insurance would be void as the person is riding without your permission and actually now against your express wishes so you would have no cover and they certainly would not.


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Yes please back up your idea that I would be liable- I would like to know, I can mention this to her tomorrow also as a back up incase she says it was a bit of 'harmless fun' - which I can predict she will say!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (23 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			Thank you capriole. Yes, and I am going to be speaking to YM tomorrow- I haven't actually seen the woman who has been handling my horse, as she only visits in mornings and I found out after she had left.
I think hopefully that will scare her into keeping her hands off of my horse until I find better accommodation for him! x
		
Click to expand...

Is the YM not aware of this happening, how could it be going on if she is on site?
If she is an employee, you need to inform the yard owner, this quite a serious offence.
In the meantime lock the stable when the horse is out, and remove all your goods before they get vandalised.


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

No, YM/YO (same difference on our yard) is not aware. As I said, I will be talking tomorrow, slightly nervous as I know I will be told I am overreacting or that it was nothing to be upset about and played down


----------



## LaMooch (23 February 2014)

Makes  me wonder how many other horses this is  happening too on this yard. If the YM/YO aware it makes it even worse


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Another question, if anybody knows, would the lady who has been handling him /offering rides- be liable in event of an accident? Could mention this to her tomorrow


----------



## starryeyed (23 February 2014)

That is awful, I would be absolutely furious!! Hopefully the yard owner/manager will be as shocked as we are and have a very stern word with her. Are they regularly on-site? Would be interesting to know whether they were aware or whether perhaps they were told that the woman had your permission. 
I agree with the others that I would move as soon as possible, the yard may be lovely but you need to be happy with where your horse is living and you can't be if you are worried about what may be going on behind your back. Some people are just unbelievable!


----------



## ester (23 February 2014)

Sorry I'm a little confused. 

Woman and child by gate it was the child that rode your horse? and they accessed it by being handed it by another livery? with your tack?


----------



## madmav (23 February 2014)

This happened to me a long time ago when my horse was at livery with a supposedly great horse woman in Suffolk. I worked during the week. She would use him when I wasn't around for lessons. So charging me livery and without my knowledge using him for profit through lessons. I happened to have an unexpected day off. Discovered what what was happening. Went berserk. Utterly wrong. Probably illegal. I was young and should have moved him immediately, but didn't. Maybe you should.


----------



## sarahann1 (23 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			Another question, if anybody knows, would the lady who has been handling him /offering rides- be liable in event of an accident? Could mention this to her tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Eh what?! Maybe I've had too much wine but there would be NO discussion about this whatsoever! If this was my horse I'd be going bat pop crazy kicking up a stink smellier than an old mans cabbage farts!! Your horse, end of, this stops now!!


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Oh believe me I am far from happy Starryeyed. 
I think also the fact shes been handling my horse, that (as far as I am aware?!) she hasn't got any experience of , sends chills down my spine. He is a brilliant boy, bombproof, however incredibly strong and infact rather clumsy in the wrong hands. I think there are a lot of reasons I am peeved, that is just one. Mainly the secrecy and entitlement


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Ester - to clarify - they were waiting near locked gate, nobody on yard at time. I happened to turn up to feed my horse tea and they seemed to want to come onto the yard. Yes, they confirmed they had ridden my horse, identified him very easily and were familiar with everything including peoples' names.


----------



## Capriole (23 February 2014)

You really don't need to come up with a list of reasons WHY this person shouldn't touch your horse again, simply that she mustn't.


----------



## sarahann1 (23 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			Oh believe me I am far from happy Starryeyed. 
I think also the fact shes been handling my horse, that (as far as I am aware?!) she hasn't got any experience of , sends chills down my spine. He is a brilliant boy, bombproof, however incredibly strong and infact rather clumsy in the wrong hands. I think there are a lot of reasons I am peeved, that is just one. Mainly the secrecy and entitlement
		
Click to expand...

Whether or not your horse is bombproof etc etc is irrelevant they shouldn't be on YOUR horse! There is a wee saying in Scotland and it very much applies in this situation "get her telt!!"


----------



## ester (23 February 2014)

Thanks . It seems like a completely bizarre and ridiculous situation. I hope you get it resolved with YO/YM asap!


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Sarah Ann, It is very irrelevant, but I am just trying to explain one of many reasons I am incredibly angry and upset, he isn't a dope on a rope and I do think it matters as he requires an advanced and confident handler - Still irrelevant I know, but one of many points I have rattling through my head at the moment


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Thank you for all of your replies - I will update situation tomorrow after challenging her , it won't be pretty!! : (


----------



## Amymay (23 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			I don't know  how to handle what happens next without causing an argument, I have full insurance, however, where do I stand legally if this happens again? What if there is an accident?
Is there a definite legal issue here I can mention to stop her from repeating her actions?
		
Click to expand...

Handle it without causing an argument??

I would be apoplectic!  You must confront the person who did this, and tell them that you will tear a new rectum for them if they even deign to look at your horse again.

You also need to inform the YO immediately. 

I can't believe it........!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 February 2014)

Seriously, speak to YM first thing then speak to idiot person who did this and go mental. Don't let her play it down, I would go seriously ballistic. I think this is absolutely appalling!


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

You're right and that is what I am going to do of course. I can't believe the difference in respect, I respect people and their own animals and property, a shame people cannot do the same for me


----------



## babymare (23 February 2014)

Omg! If i was in your situation i would be foaming at mouth. Your horse. simplys. You do not habe to explain to anyone including YO why you are understandably not happy. Your Horse your property. Dreadful thing for anyone to do.


----------



## Highlands (23 February 2014)

Fuming , that's not on. If she wants to give pony rides this person she should use her own. They should not be even touching yours without permission.


----------



## Arizahn (23 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			Sarah Ann, It is very irrelevant, but I am just trying to explain one of many reasons I am incredibly angry and upset, he isn't a dope on a rope and I do think it matters as he requires an advanced and confident handler - Still irrelevant I know, but one of many points I have rattling through my head at the moment
		
Click to expand...

This has me wondering if their actions would be regarded as child endangerment. But yes, complain in writing and in person. The people involved should be kicked off the yard, imo.


----------



## Pinkvboots (23 February 2014)

I would be waiting for said woman in the morning, and it would not be a polite conversation.


----------



## Ruth17 (23 February 2014)

Interesting how many people are telling you to leave the yard ASAP. If the ym is not involved them I don't see why you should be the one to leave - it should be the other livery


----------



## lastchancer (23 February 2014)

Ruth17 said:



			Interesting how many people are telling you to leave the yard ASAP. If the ym is not involved them I don't see why you should be the one to leave - it should be the other livery
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point, I guess it would all depend on the YO's reaction, but yes if it were my yard the offending muppet would be leaving.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (23 February 2014)

Speak to the offending livery. Speak to the YO & if the YO has any guts they will notice to leave to the offending livery as her actions are totally unacceptable.


----------



## Zero00000 (23 February 2014)

I do hope you explained to the lady and the child, NEVER to get on your horse again!!

I would have torn a new poop shoot by now, there is absolutely no way I could wait to 'speak without causing an arguement'
Bad enough if someone moves my horses without me knowing, but to get on their back???


----------



## Mithras (23 February 2014)

Is there any reason you haven't spoken to the YO/YM about this and also the offending livery?


----------



## Eboni (23 February 2014)

Yes good point, she should have to endure the task of finding another yard -  not I. 
Mithras- Yes I only found out today, that is the reason. Tomorrow is going to be an incredibly stressful day!


----------



## Darremi (24 February 2014)

There is a time and a place for being assertive and this is most definitely it!


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

I too would be furious! Offending person needs to be given notice... If I was the YO I wold be questioning just how many horses she has done this to!

On a nicer note - welcome! And we do very much like pictures of neddies x


----------



## SatansLittleHelper (24 February 2014)

I'd have gone bat***** crazy...!!@@@


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			No, YM/YO (same difference on our yard) is not aware. As I said, I will be talking tomorrow, slightly nervous as I know I will be told I am overreacting or that it was nothing to be upset about and played down
		
Click to expand...

Well best just keep your conversation to the minimum, next thing, you will be told "you are to blame". If you have a large male relative take him with you as a witness.
Ask what YO intends to do about it, you can't stay there without support of the YO, but yes, the other person should be turfed out.
Otherwise find somewhere else and move him, YO has broken the contract, "duty of care". If YO does not know what is going on, that is evidence of lack of care,  if they do know, that is collusion.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (24 February 2014)

lastchancer said:



			That's a good point, I guess it would all depend on the YO's reaction, but yes if it were my yard the offending muppet would be leaving.
		
Click to expand...

But it would not happen on your yard, good grief, I was questioned by yard staff when I went in to muck out a pony belonging to a friend!


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			I don't know  how to handle what happens next without causing an argument
		
Click to expand...

Er, sorry!? Why on EARTH would you be looking to avoid an argument!??


----------



## MrsNorris (24 February 2014)

Good luck today OP, screw up your courage and give them hell! I understand fully why you're feeling nervous about it, I would be too, I'm very non-confrontational and hate things like that.
But in this case you have to be strong for your horse, these people cannot be allowed to think that this is in any way acceptable.


----------



## TrasaM (24 February 2014)

Questions I would have asked in this scenario;
How often have you ridden my horse?
When did you start riding my horse?
Have you been paying someone to ride my horse?
What type of riding ..school hacks?

As to avoiding conflict? No! This would be one situation that I'd really enjoy dealing with.
I ride a friends horse with her permission. However I still ask whether it's ok to take him out. In the early days of her owning him YO was inclined to treat him like one if her's and put random people on him..sometimes she forgot to ask if she could do this. Situation was dealt with so now only myself and his owner ride him as we needed consistency.


----------



## JillA (24 February 2014)

Bless you Eboni, you sound far too nice. Cause an argument? I'd be ranting and raving at the culprit, asking them what the *** they thought they were doing and making sure they were under no illusions that this is totally unacceptable, and if it happens again you will be going to the police and asking them to find something suitable to charge them with (theft, behaviour likely to cause a breach of the peace, I'm sure they will think of something!). Then IF it happens again they will know they are doing so against your express instructions and will have to be prepared for the consequences. Scare the pants off them!!


----------



## JillA (24 February 2014)

Sorry, on reflection, a quiet word might be more appropriate as in - take them to one side and "Was it you who decided to allow someone else to ride my horse? Why exactly did you think you had the right to do that? Would you find it acceptable if someone used your property in that way? Are you aware that if it happens again I will get the police involved?" Etc etc - sometimes quiet and low key can be more forceful than rating and from your post I suspect you would be more comfortable with that.


----------



## saddlesore (24 February 2014)

I too would be going nuts and I'm not a fan of conflict either! I'd speak (shout) to her, speak to YO, put a cheeky sign on stable door and field gate, lock up my tack and do something with the rugs your horse wears so you know if they've been removed. Baler twine tied round the buckles a particular way or similar. Really feel for you. This actually happened to meant years ago, but I didn't find out until a couple of years later!


----------



## Woodsider (24 February 2014)

Put your mobile phone on to voice record as you are about to deal with this person, if you haven't got someone you can take with you for moral support.  Or arrange to ring somebody so that they can hear what is said.  One of us if needs be!!!  PM me if you want to do that.  Chin up, chest out and think of your horse ( and maybe other horses there) that you are protecting!  Good Luck.  Can't wait for next instalment.


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

Ruth17 said:



			Interesting how many people are telling you to leave the yard ASAP. If the ym is not involved them I don't see why you should be the one to leave - it should be the other livery
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely this.


----------



## paulineh (24 February 2014)

I would speak to the YO/YM about the situation. I would also speak to the person responsible for riding your horse. Explain to them that you have never and would never give permission for your horse to be ridden. Also inform both that you will be speaking to your Solicitor (wheather you do nor not is up to you). 

I would also inform the person whose child etc has been riding your horse that you are going to charge them for the number of times this has happened. Also explain to this person that anything relevant to your horse when they have been handling /riding by them is their responsibility ie injury to horse or rider wheather they are handling or riding him. They have no insurance and yours would be void.

I would keep calm and collected about things. If you feel you need to move don't tell anyone until things are in place, this can only cause more trouble, people can turn nasty once they know you are moving. 

Apart from this incident if you are happy with the yard do not be forced to go.


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (24 February 2014)

While I agree that this situation is unacceptable and the entitled woman completely out of order, charging the child/parent (1) implies that you are prepared to loan out your horse and (2) implies that you are happy to run an unlicensed riding school. This is not about money!

Hopefully parent-and-child already understand that there will be no more riding of your horse anyway.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2014)

Well I would approach the YO calmly and say that I need their help. I would then explain the situation clearly, making it expressly clear that no permission had been given and how deceitful the lady had been, plus any legal implications. Then I would just ask the YO outright what they are going to do about it. 

Their reaction would be very telling as to the best way to proceed. I would hope that they would be shocked/angry that this had gone on and that they would tear a strip off the livery at the very, very least. If they implied or said that I was making a fuss over nothing, then I would look for another yard. I couldn't give my hard earned cash to someone who felt they had no duty of care over the horses they have on their yard.


----------



## babymare (24 February 2014)

agree faracat


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

Faracat is right: if you can't rely on the YO, you are at the wrong yard. Good luck today, OP.


----------



## Polos Mum (24 February 2014)

OP is it a big yard or just you and this lady who has been using your horse.  One thing you might mention to your YO is that as you clearly can't stay on the same yard as this lady if you leave you'll obviously have to explain to the other liveries why you are leaving and I assume there is no reason she has picked on your horse and hence nothing to stop her using all the horses on the yard if she so feels like it!!! 

In the short term, as she'll have to be given notice (although I'd have thought breach of a verbal contract so if I was YO she'd be out on her ear (or at lease being charged for me to supervise her visits at£8 an hour!) 
- do you have individual turnout? could you padlock him in the field so she can't get to him,  
- can you take your tack home? it won't stop the determined but will make it more anoying 
- should you/ can you warn other liveries? 
- can you put up a sign on your horses stable to state that he should not be handled by anyone other than his owner (put your name) and any emergancy you should be called 
- I'd even consider spreading the rumor that he had ringworm / lice or something else nasty to put anyone off handling him


----------



## MrsElle (24 February 2014)

I'm a bit of a wimp when it comes to confrontation as I get so angry I cry!

I would find the other livery, and cheerily say "I didn't realise the yard policy was that all horses could be used by anyone. I have a couple of people who would love to ride yours, they are beginners, and perhaps a bit overweight, bit I'll keep an eye on them. Might bring them up this week, they will be so excited!"

I would pay good money to see her response to that!

Do update us on what happens op, and good luck.


----------



## Illusion100 (24 February 2014)

OP, so sorry to hear of your dilemma, this woman is a piece of work.

I would speak to YO first and see what the initial reaction is. You can always reflect and re-discuss if needs be as I'm sure you are feeling very emotional right now.

As livid as you may be might be best to remain dignified. There is no need to lower you're standards for the benefit of that snake. If she is prepared to do what she did, not convinced she'd be too bothered about you having a go at her.

What she did is unacceptable and she should be asked to leave. Afterall, I'm sure YO wouldn't be too happy if this woman went in her house and made herself lunch and had a bath behind her back! A violation of trust is unacceptable, particularly when it involves your pride and joy.

Keep us posted.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 February 2014)

I'm just amazed that no one else finds this totally bizarre.

 Is it that common that someone unconnected with your horse would lend it to their friends ? I just can't imagine this happening on any yard I've ever been on, though judging by the replies, it must do.


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			I'm just amazed that no one else finds this totally bizarre.

 Is it that common that someone unconnected with your horse would lend it to their friends ? I just can't imagine this happening on any yard I've ever been on, though judging by the replies, it must do.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, you're not alone!


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 February 2014)

Patterdale said:



			Nope, you're not alone!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## wren123 (24 February 2014)

I had my pony on part livery, which in our area was no exercise just turned out all day and in at night and all mucking out, feeding etc., when I moved to a new area and needed to research all the DIY options. Arrived one day to arrive to find my well schooled pony being used for a working pupil lesson. The rider was novicey and I was livid!! They had obviously picked her because she wasn't at all quirky but was well schooled. So it does happen, this was well regarded livery stables.


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			I'm just amazed that no one else finds this totally bizarre.

 Is it that common that someone unconnected with your horse would lend it to their friends ? I just can't imagine this happening on any yard I've ever been on, though judging by the replies, it must do.
		
Click to expand...

It is utterly bizarre, but I have heard of it happening. It is something that I worry about. Yes, sadly there are people who will think nothing of borrowing and lending other people's horses without permission. 

Sometimes it is because the yard is big enough for no one to realise what is going on - perhaps a horse that is already on working livery at a riding centre. Sometimes, a small yard ends up with people seeing riding each other's horses as so normal, they no longer bother asking permission. 

Mostly, it is because some people think they can do whatever they want. The same reason randomers climb into fields to ride horses they have seen grazing. It all comes down to a lack of respect for others. And in some cases a lack of basic common sense.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 February 2014)

wren123 said:



			I had my pony on part livery, which in our area was no exercise just turned out all day and in at night and all mucking out, feeding etc., when I moved to a new area and needed to research all the DIY options. Arrived one day to arrive to find my well schooled pony being used for a working pupil lesson. The rider was novicey and I was livid!! They had obviously picked her because she wasn't at all quirky but was well schooled. So it does happen, this was well regarded livery stables.
		
Click to expand...

I can see this happening, as the staff were involved in the pony's day to day care and it was an RS. It's a slightly different scenario. I would be livid too.


----------



## wench (24 February 2014)

Pretty much standard tack room response... I would go nuts/kill them/punch them/move off tomorrow.

Its obviously not on, and should not happen again. However going screeching at anyone (especially YO) will not help you, just makes you look like a loony. Best off to remain calm and firm.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 February 2014)

Arizahn said:



			It is utterly bizarre, but I have heard of it happening. It is something that I worry about. Yes, sadly there are people who will think nothing of borrowing and lending other people's horses without permission. 

Sometimes it is because the yard is big enough for no one to realise what is going on - perhaps a horse that is already on working livery at a riding centre. Sometimes, a small yard ends up with people seeing riding each other's horses as so normal, they no longer bother asking permission. 

Mostly, it is because some people think they can do whatever they want. The same reason randomers climb into fields to ride horses they have seen grazing. It all comes down to a lack of respect for others. And in some cases a lack of basic common sense.
		
Click to expand...

I can't imagine being on a yard where this could happen. I'm fairly sure that if there were people like this on a yard where I kept my horses, I'd move ASP. 

Big yards seem to offer better security than very small, informal yards although, I guess that depends on the area.


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			I can't imagine being on a yard where this could happen. I'm fairly sure that if there were people like this on a yard where I kept my horses, I'd move ASP. 

Big yards seem to offer better security than very small, informal yards although, I guess that depends on the area.
		
Click to expand...

The problem is, you don't know it will happen until it happens. And then you could find yourself on a yard that ticks all the boxes except for this, and have to find another to suit your needs. We all know how hard moving yards is. Why should the injured party have to move? But when something like this happens, the trust would be gone I think. I wouldn't feel comfortable staying.


----------



## dogatemysalad (24 February 2014)

Yes, that's true Arizahn. 

I just can't envisage it happening on a DIY yard.


----------



## rosie-ellie (24 February 2014)

Someone took my mare off the yard and to this day i havent found out who, i went up to check her and she had sweat marks on her back and the corners of her mouth was cut so god knows what happened to her.  I told our YM (who is very good) now doesnt let horses leave yard if she doesnt know the rider or you havent told her that another person will be riding your horse.  Myself and husband ride my mare and i will let another person ride her if only i'm with them BUT i would never allow anyone to take my horse.  If i did find someone on my horse i'd kill them!!!!!


----------



## clawson (24 February 2014)

Unfortunately it does happen.  My friend's horse was ridden without her permission by the yard owner's friend while she was at work.  She only found out from another livery who overheard the said rider say she had ridden him bareback and he had "played up" so she had kicked him around the field.  My friend confronted the yard owner who apologised and said it wouldn't happen again.  She, and the other livery, took their horses to another yard within a week.  This happened on a small DIY yard in Clacton, Essex.


----------



## Merrymoles (24 February 2014)

Not on the scale of this but a friend was slightly miffed to see her horse being led across the field by a strange child in a picture the YO posted on Facebook. We have both subsequently left the yard.


----------



## Hexx (24 February 2014)

This happened to me.  

I got down the yard earlier than normal to find a young girl putting my horse away.  When he saw me, he barged passed her and made a beeline for me - I said don't worry, he's mine!  She replied she thought he was so kind and lovely - so I said "have you ridden him?" - "Oh yes, we went on a lovely hack round Hog Oak"  Now to get to Hog Oak you have to go on one of the busiest roads in the area.  He's 16.1 build like the proverbial brick house and at the time was extremely fit.   Angry doesn't even cover it!  I marched up to the woman who took the hack and asked her what she was playing at - she just said that Sarah (YM) said it was OK.

Well, Sarah hadn't asked me if it was oK -if she had it would have been a flat no.  How I didn't put that woman in hospital, I don't know.  I was literally screaming at her with the rest of the yard watching - every other word was the F word (and I don't swear) - i could not believe that she would let a 12 year old girl out on my horse without my permission.  What if something went wrong, or if she got injured, who's fault would that be.  Anyway, manged to calm down, until she tried to justify her actions by saying that she hadn't had time to ride him (he was on 3 days a week ridden livery) so thought it would be OK - I just said very calmly, and I remember it clearly "if you don't walk away from me now, you are going through that wall head first"  She scarpered.

We left a week later - no way was I staying on a yard where I didn't trust someone to look after my boy.  I also made the woman that took the hack hand over the money she earned as compensation for the theft of my horse.

Sorry, that turned into a bit of an essay - but it still makes me so so angry to think about it.


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			Yes, that's true Arizahn. 

I just can't envisage it happening on a DIY yard.
		
Click to expand...

I wish I couldn't, but I have witnessed it. No deliberate malice was involved, it was just that the boundaries were not there. Still not acceptable, imo. And most yards would not stand for it, and most horse owners wouldn't either, which is completely understandable!


----------



## babymare (24 February 2014)

I just cant get my head round people thinking its ok to use someones also with out petmission. ctumbs i wouldnt even of dream of goimg into someone elses stable or intetfering with a horse unless emergency(and i have in thoses cases but always contacting owner/YO as well) and i struggle to get my head round how people actually think its ok. But I also experienced people fetching mare in(and feeding wrong feed) eithout my knowing


----------



## babymare (24 February 2014)

apologies for dreadful typing


----------



## Saneta (24 February 2014)

So how did YO/YM respond today????


----------



## Funkyfilly024 (24 February 2014)

Saneta said:



			So how did YO/YM respond today????
		
Click to expand...

Yes I really want to know too! I've heard of riding schools using livery clients horses for lessons before without asking but not one livery taking another livery's horse if I'm interpreting that right?
I would flip!


----------



## madlady (24 February 2014)

Hope you get it sorted OP.

I would be beyond angry in that situation, the livery concerned would be getting the toe of my boot somewhere unmentionable.

Who would have taken responsibility had the child been injured whilst riding your horse without permission?  Who would have covered vets bills (god forbid) that could have arisen whilst he was being ridden without your knowledge or permission?

Absolutely horrendous and one of the reasons, in the days when I was on a livery yard, that I used to take my tack home.


----------



## skint1 (24 February 2014)

Not had people ride without my permission but I have had people really push the envelope of permission!  

All last year I was plagued by a young woman who was friends with another livery but wasn't good enough to ride their horses so I'd regularly be asked if she could borrow my horse to take to fun rides etc.  The over arching annoyance for me was that the requests were positioned as if it was doing me some kind of favour or like it should be important to me that some freeloading bint has a good time.  Most of the time I managed to wiggle out of it, but it was very uncomfortable at times, and when I did let her borrow my horse she always did more with her than she said she would, and once when she threw a shoe she didn't even bother to replace it (I was on holiday) and my mare was uncomfortable, which annoyed me even more! 

Don't get me wrong, I will happily offer my lovely girl to my friends to take OHs/non horsey family members/ returning riders/visiting riders, I enjoy seeing people I like and who respect my horse for the lovely equine she is, having a good time, but joyriding chancers, no thanks!


----------



## shadeofshyness (24 February 2014)

This is so far out of order that if I was you, I'd probably be in a police cell by now! 

Dying to see what you have said - do update us!


----------



## Capriole (24 February 2014)

dogatemysalad said:



			I'm just amazed that no one else finds this totally bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's bizarre, but yes, it does happen!


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

I had an agreement with someone I really trusted that they would care for my two youngsters for me whilst I was moving house. I moved the horses from Scotland to England a month before I moved back myself. I had a mare who had been backed the year before and turned away over the winter and had only ever hacked, and a very newly backed sec D stallion (as in only 2 sits then turned away). 

The deal was that if she did the horses twice a day - feeds, check water, rug changes she could ride my mare. In addition to this I had also said that if she schooled her for me (as I she was aproject to sell at that point) she could have half of the sale value. I had also said she was not under any circumstances to ride sec D

On the day that I left it was clear blue skies so the horses were left rugless for a hooley. The owner of the field sent me a message later on in the day when I was about 300 miles away that it was snowing and the horses were naked. I sent the girl a message saying I had a message that the horses were looking miserable at the gate and would she mind rugging them. I assumed all was good? Nope I got a message the next evening to say that they were still naked. At this point I phoned the girl to see what was going on. She claimed she hadn't been able to make it the evening before due to traffic and the same in the morning and the reason she was so late that evening was because she was still in the gym (at 8pm). I pointed out that she had a duty of care to the horses and to leave them unrugged, in thick snow and to not check that waters weren't frozen and to not put hay down was unacceptable. This was the Tuesday.

The saturday I get a call from field owner saying that she had seen two girls at the field riding both the horses! But "dont worry as the black one threw her off". I was livid! Turns out she had put her totally novice friend on my mare (who was 4 at the time) and was planning on riding my welshie (Ididnt leave his saddle) bareback. He was a dream to back and did nothing. She vaulted on his back in the field and totally freaked him out resulting in bucking fit and her coming off. When I came to reback him I had the same experience and ended up having to turn him away for a year to forget the ordeal (came back lovely). My mare was ridden by the novice who wasn't confident at all and in one session turned my lovely willing mare into a napping monster 

One time set me back so much with my pair - 'a bit of fun' can actually be quite harmful  

I told her she wasn't to go near the horses again and had lost her chance of making a quick £££. I paid instead for some to do them.

I hope you get it sorted x hugs x


----------



## Goldenstar (24 February 2014)

Knew someone who had a cottage where they went at the weekend to hunt the horses were in full livery nearby .
One week having decided to take some time off at short notice she arrived at her cottage ( next door to yard ) to see the lorry return from hunting she was unamused to see her horses coming off the lorry , they where using them as hirelings when she was away .


----------



## babymare (24 February 2014)

Really Goldenstar!!!!!!oh my the utmost of cheek and irresponsible beyond belief. Words fail me


----------



## Goldenstar (24 February 2014)

babymare said:



			Really Goldenstar!!!!!!oh my the utmost of cheek and irresponsible beyond belief. Words fail me
		
Click to expand...

Yup she bought the horses home and sold the cottage, she was so cross as she said when she thought about it there where clues but she missed them because she thought they where friends .


----------



## Polos Mum (24 February 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Knew someone who had a cottage where they went at the weekend to hunt the horses were in full livery nearby .
One week having decided to take some time off at short notice she arrived at her cottage ( next door to yard ) to see the lorry return from hunting she was unamused to see her horses coming off the lorry , they where using them as hirelings when she was away .
		
Click to expand...

People are insane!  Imagine loosing 2+ full livery horse (presumably inc. exercise and prep for hunting in season) so £150 a week ish each ?!?  which would be the best part of £10k a year just to get some hireling cash - what £100 ish?  Not to mention risk to their reputation if one of the horses was injured - crazy but clearly it does happen


----------



## HoofPicker21 (24 February 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Knew someone who had a cottage where they went at the weekend to hunt the horses were in full livery nearby .
One week having decided to take some time off at short notice she arrived at her cottage ( next door to yard ) to see the lorry return from hunting she was unamused to see her horses coming off the lorry , they where using them as hirelings when she was away .
		
Click to expand...

OMG!! thats terrible not only is it immoral but imagine if they had been seriously injured!!!


----------



## Kitei (24 February 2014)

Reminds me of a conversation myself and a colleague had the other day. 

As a teenager (18), she kept a horse on full livery at a riding school. Went away on holiday for 2 weeks, left them with clear instructions that said horse was okay to be used for walk/trot/canter lessons whilst she was away, but under no circumstances were they to jump him due to a past injury.

Not even halfway through the holiday, she got a call to say that he'd been in a jump lesson, and had fallen and broken bother front legs whilst jumping, and had been pts on the spot. She's not ridden since. :/


----------



## Red-1 (24 February 2014)

I once moved my horse because twice he was turned out with another despite me asking for solo turnout. After the first time I explained how important it was to me, after the second I did not make a fuss, just organised alternative accommodation and went the next day with the money I owed, loaded up and went.

I agree how the YO reacts is all important. If he / she is horrified fair enough, and the other livery should leave, or at least apologise and have their card marked. If I did not feel safe to leave my horse there then I would go.

This is from someone who now keeps their horse at home, so no one else but me and my husband touch him!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (24 February 2014)

I haven't read the whole thread. But if you can't leave, I'd speak to the people who have been riding. After all, you said they were nice. I'd rather have nice people officially sharing my horse (and paying me), than goodness knows who riding it when the other person hires it out. If the nice people are there daily, that's another block of time the bad person can't be using your horse!


----------



## PolarSkye (24 February 2014)

I'm afraid if someone rode my horse without permission, I'd go a tad postal.  I agree with all those who have told you you should take this up with YM/YO . . . and that you shouldn't be the one to move (unless you don't get any support from YM/YO, in which case MOVE).

I honestly don't understand how someone would think it was perfectly ok to ride someone else's horse without permission . . . really, I don't.  

P


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			I haven't read the whole thread. But if you can't leave, I'd speak to the people who have been riding. After all, you said they were nice. I'd rather have nice people officially sharing my horse (and paying me), than goodness knows who riding it when the other person hires it out. If the nice people are there daily, that's another block of time the bad person can't be using your horse!
		
Click to expand...

OP, please do not do this. Your insurance company would not be impressed!


----------



## LaMooch (24 February 2014)

Kitei said:



			Reminds me of a conversation myself and a colleague had the other day. 

As a teenager (18), she kept a horse on full livery at a riding school. Went away on holiday for 2 weeks, left them with clear instructions that said horse was okay to be used for walk/trot/canter lessons whilst she was away, but under no circumstances were they to jump him due to a past injury.

Not even halfway through the holiday, she got a call to say that he'd been in a jump lesson, and had fallen and broken bother front legs whilst jumping, and had been pts on the spot. She's not ridden since. :/
		
Click to expand...

OMG that is awful. There are some irresponsible people in this world


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (24 February 2014)

Arizahn said:



			OP, please do not do this. Your insurance company would not be impressed!
		
Click to expand...

plenty of people have paying sharers.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 February 2014)

Of course it shouldn't happen.

I hope OP has spoken to YO by now.

IMO it is not a good idea for OP to confront the other livery, she should talk to YO and then leave YO to deal with the other livery.  YO should give the other livery notice to leave and ensure that the horse isn't touched by any-one else until the livery has left.  If YO doesn't give livery notice or tries to downplay the incident in any way, OP should leave this yard asap.


----------



## LaMooch (24 February 2014)

Pearlsasinger said:



			IMO it is not a good idea for OP to confront the other livery, she should talk to YO and then leave YO to deal with the other livery.  YO should give the other livery notice to leave and ensure that the horse isn't touched by any-one else until the livery has left.  If YO doesn't give livery notice or tries to downplay the incident in any way, OP should leave this yard asap.
		
Click to expand...

Agree completely


----------



## TrasaM (24 February 2014)

No update from OP yet? 

Uuummmmm  ?


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

Sugar_and_Spice said:



			plenty of people have paying sharers.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably those sharers have insurance for liability and personal injury and have also agreed not to sue if/when their novice child falls off the horse that is not suitable for a novice? Accepting money for rides impacts on the validity of your insurance policy with regards to liability, etc. By negating it.

But more to the point, the OP has stated very clearly that she doesn't want anyone but her handling or riding her horse! There is no choosing between the lesser of two evils here - if she wanted a sharer, she would have advertised for one! The person responsible lent out her horse without permission, the people paying to ride it have no right to do so at all. There are riding schools for that.


----------



## skint1 (24 February 2014)

ah well, it made for an interesting conversation!


----------



## Sugar_and_Spice (24 February 2014)

Arizahn said:



			Presumably those sharers have insurance for liability and personal injury and have also agreed not to sue if/when their novice child falls off the horse that is not suitable for a novice? Accepting money for rides impacts on the validity of your insurance policy with regards to liability, etc. By negating it.

But more to the point, the OP has stated very clearly that she doesn't want anyone but her handling or riding her horse! There is no choosing between the lesser of two evils here - if she wanted a sharer, she would have advertised for one! The person responsible lent out her horse without permission, the people paying to ride it have no right to do so at all. There are riding schools for that.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't suggesting the OP take money for rides, I suggested she ask these people if they wanted to be sharer. Other horse owners and their sharers manage to come to some sort of agreement/arrangement regarding insurance. I'm sure the OP, if she wanted these people as sharers, could do the same.

As for choosing between lesser of two evils... In an ideal world the OP wouldn't have to do this. But she has stated she may not be able to leave this yard due to not currently having a car. Ideally the YO will kick the other livery who has been using OPs horse, off the yard. But its not an ideal world and the YO may not do this.

OP if the stables are brick and the bed rubber mats with hardly any bedding (so minimal fire risk) I'd consider locking the horse in the stable as another potential solution to this problem until you can move yards.


----------



## Patterdale (24 February 2014)

TrasaM said:



			No update from OP yet? 

Uuummmmm  ?
		
Click to expand...

 :rolleyes3:


----------



## Ladyinred (24 February 2014)

TrasaM said:



			No update from OP yet? 

Uuummmmm  ?
		
Click to expand...


Oh well.. it killed an hour or so.


----------



## Amymay (24 February 2014)

Sooo, what news?


----------



## Ladyinred (24 February 2014)

amymay said:



			Sooo, what news?
		
Click to expand...

Zilch, zero, nada, nowt, nothing.


----------



## alainax (24 February 2014)

I wonder if OP is in jail for knocking lumps out of said individual


----------



## Fides (24 February 2014)

The post was late yesterday...


----------



## Polos Mum (24 February 2014)

Or hand grazing her horse on the verge outside her house while on the phone to yards trying to find one with space tonight!!  (it's probably where I would be rather than leave him somewhere I couldn't trust the people - but I am a control freek)


----------



## Eboni (24 February 2014)

Hi all, update here...sorry only just got onto pc.
Well, I was very careful with my words, went upto the person who was responsible for all of this, asked 'for a word' and said, calmly, that I have found out and now know about the riding - explained how I found out too - and that I was incredibly upset for many reasons, not least being told by strangers and the fact it happened in the first place...She was rather red in the face and looked incredibly sheepish. I felt incredibly smug to make her squirm- have to say.
She didn't apologise at first and, like I predicted, she claimed it to be a 'harmless' little favour for these people, that no harm was done and it was just a quick up and down walk around the complex, but how am I to know this was the truth anyway. 
This isn't the point of course, and I told her straight that my horse isn't to be touched by anyone except for me, I threatened the police by telling her that if I find out any further incidents have taken place, I will have absolutely no choice- her face changed when I said this and she told me that she will use her own horses in the future. 
I compared it to taking her car without her knowledge and suddenly something changed in her face as if to express how thoughtless she was.  NOTE:  She did NOT apologise - but I had a strong feeling I wouldn't be getting an apology- she has NO grace and finds it impossible to criticize herself, a habitual flaw of hers.
I also said that if it was so 'harmless' she would have told me about it, which she didn't, as she knew how upset I would be. Also asked her why she didn't use her own horses - she stated they were turned out at the time and mine wasn't , which is a feeble excuse to say the least. Now I am going to see how the atmosphere is tomorrow and then let the YO know, (who I haven't seen today).  xx


----------



## Arizahn (24 February 2014)

Good for you, OP. Be sure to talk to the YO as soon as possible.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 February 2014)

Arizahn said:



			Good for you, OP. Be sure to talk to the YO as soon as possible.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto


----------



## Eboni (24 February 2014)

Thank you Arizahn, I will be, it may be that I have to visit her home if I don't see her tomorrow. 
All in all no straight 'sorry' - but I knew that wouldn't be a possibility anyway, such is the person I am dealing with. However, an acknowledgement of some kind in the form of using her own horses 'next time'. 
Will give an update on what YO says. xx


----------



## D66 (24 February 2014)

I'd be keen to speak to the YO before "she" does.


----------



## LaMooch (24 February 2014)

Digger66 said:



			I'd be keen to speak to the YO before "she" does.

Click to expand...

I agree with this too because her story of things will not match yours especially if she been there longer then you


----------



## Illusion100 (24 February 2014)

Well done OP for being so rational and concise with the offender. You should be very proud for handling it so well without being emotional.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (24 February 2014)

Illusion100 said:



			Well done OP for being so rational and concise with the offender. You should be very proud for handling it so well without being emotional.
		
Click to expand...

Seriously? I would have gone nuts!!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 February 2014)

I would strongly request the YO to kick her off. I find this outrageous.


----------



## Illusion100 (25 February 2014)

Crugeran Celt said:



			Seriously? I would have gone nuts!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, it is difficult to have self control and be the 'adult' when others are completely out of order.


----------



## LadyGascoyne (25 February 2014)

I have to say, I think OP handled this with incredible grace. I'm not sure I would have managed it. 

You sound like an incredibly dignified and lovely person OP. Well done!


----------



## Polos Mum (25 February 2014)

Personally for something as serious as this I'd have thought it would justify an out of hours knock on the YO door or phone call, the YO has a duty to other liveries and if this 'lady' did this to yours why not to others.  While some things are best sorted face to face, others do need to involve the YO.


----------



## Amymay (25 February 2014)

Well done.

Your YO still needs to know.


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (25 February 2014)

As above, YO needs to know what happened & also that you've spoken to offender & she has admitted using your horse but has not apologised for what she did. I would not make any suggestions to the YO regarding how they should deal with the incident unless you are specifically asked what you would like done. It is their yard & they are responsible for rules & discipline issues. I hpe all goes well.

Oh & congratulations for remaining calm & firm with your dealing with the offender. As has been mentioned earlier screaming & shouting is not the way to deal with it. You have dealt with this so far very well indeed.


----------



## pip6 (25 February 2014)

Well done you. If YO doesn't back you up though I would move, as it would be her who is instilling the grey boundaries. Thankfully I've always had fit endurance arabs, so when I was in livery no-one asked to ride them even though they were well mannered they were sharp.

Did happen once not long after I'd taken on a loan horse. She'd not been worked for 2 years (as she bucked people off if they were disrespectful to her - she was a lady & wanted to be treated as such). So our initial months were spent doing fittening work. In that time the owner asked if her ex-hubby could ride once a week, to hack out with his new girlfriend who had a horse close by. One week I came back to find her covered in dry sweat. I spent all afternoon cleaning he up, with what she had done that morning I couldn't ask her to work again that day. I rang owner to say I wasn't impressed at what he had done, to find out because she was getting fitter she'd given him a really hard time & taken off with him. He didn't want to ride her again. She obviously did it because she didn't like him, she never bolted with me in 10 years.


----------



## babymare (25 February 2014)

Well OP im another saying well done. Yes no doubt you want to scream punch her etc (as i would have done)lol but then you may have been chucked. I bet the sight of het squirming and wriggling was some what enjoyable. I would still talk to YO explaining what has been said but well done x


----------



## el_Snowflakes (25 February 2014)

I would be calling the police for starters- even just to cover your own back. If the yard owner is involved in this I would be off the yard asap, however if they had no involvement and are as shocked by this as your are (which they should be) I would expect this person to be removed from the yard pronto.


----------



## surreygirl17 (25 February 2014)

Eboni said:



			I also said that if it was so 'harmless' she would have told me about it, which she didn't, as she knew how upset I would be. Also *asked her why she didn't use her own horses - she stated they were turned out at the time and mine wasn't , which is a feeble excuse to say the least*. Now I am going to see how the atmosphere is tomorrow and then let the YO know, (who I haven't seen today).  xx
		
Click to expand...

Didn't the woman mention that her child had ridden your horse SEVERAL times? So this other livery's horses happened to be out every single time and yours wasn't?  Sounds bit fishy.


----------



## Auslander (25 February 2014)

el_Snowflakes said:



			I would be calling the police for starters
		
Click to expand...

On what grounds?


----------



## Luci07 (25 February 2014)

Just my pennies worth on insurance as I think AH's point is not being understood. While most insurers are happy for you to share and accept payment for your horse (but DO to check) I have not yet found ANY insurance company that will cover another rider for any accidents they may have...damage the horse could do to a 3rd party (I.e a car) would be a yes... Child coming off your horse...no. 

Eboni, something else to discuss with your YO is that as your insurance would not have covered this child, it would have been very likely they would have gone after the YO if anything had happened.

And personally? My tack would be locked away and there would be a large notice in the Tackroom saying that for all avoidance of doubt, your horse is never to be borrowed by anyone else under any circumstance.


----------



## Charbolts1 (26 February 2014)

Wow that is disgusting, I would leave straight away and make it perfectly clear to the owner why I was leaving. Have you discussed with other people at the yard? They should be made aware.


----------



## MrsNorris (26 February 2014)

Well done OP, you kept your dignity and got the job done, good for you! Agree you should also speak to the YO, this person really needs to be put in her place or better still, told to leave.


----------



## Gloi (26 February 2014)

I hope that the yard owner puts this person in her place. It also makes me wonder if she's also been using other horses besides yours and if any other owners on the yard need to be warned about it.

As an aside, in the past I had a stallion who one spring went to run with a couple of mares belonging to a local man. He's been there a few days when I was in the car and met the mare owner driving my stallion down the road in his trap. He'd obviously been several miles with him and was full of praise for how he drove. I was pretty shocked, I had told the man I drove him but hadn't expected him to try him out. It's a good job it was this pony, who was quite relaxed about things and not my other stallion who would have been seriously cross at being taken away from his girls. I think I just said something on the lines of 'how to you expect them to get in foal if he's knackered from driving' though.


----------



## Martin Mitchell (26 December 2019)

Eboni said:



			Hi, just came on here for some advice really!
Have discovered from a stranger that their child has been riding my horse without my permission.

They were apparently taken onto yard and my horse was removed from his stable (after I had left) by another occupant of the yard- without my knowledge, and ridden. This person has NO involvement in my horses care or exercise- just one of those unfortunate people with a major sense of entitlement.(This other occupant has her own horses I hasten to add.)  

It hurts and concerns me that I wasn't informed beforehand OR afterwards - I only found out by chance when I found  child and parent at the gate, they seemed incredibly familiar with the whole place and more so -my horse. They were incredibly sweet and I know they were misled so hold no unkindness towards them.

If it wasn't for this chance meeting I wouldn't be any the wiser! They implied a few things, including shock after finding out I am the owner of horse, and not a stable helper as they had  assumed or been incorrectly informed. I also got the impression they had been down quite a bit.

The thing that upsets me the most is that this has all been happening behind my back. Unfortunately has been on restricted paddock time for obvious weather related reasons and so Sunday is his pamper/stable day - but I never dreamed anyone would be letting him out and taking strangers to his back! They are lucky not to have been caught so far as I am the only occupant who does both morning and evening visits to my horse -unlike others who solely does mornings.

The very notion of someone even opening my horses door makes me seethe - I am a very independent horse owner and completely in love with my horse, I don't let anyone near him and very possessive I suppose you could say  ! Everyone knows I like to do things myself, there have been zero occasions where I have allowed or asked anyone to handle my horse, not even holiday cover! I trust no one enough. So I know this riding situation isn't a case of loose boundaries set by myself.

I don't know  how to handle what happens next without causing an argument, I have full insurance, however, where do I stand legally if this happens again? What if there is an accident?
Is there a definite legal issue here I can mention to stop her from repeating her actions?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Amymay (26 December 2019)

???????


----------



## sarahann1 (26 December 2019)

Zombie thread....


----------



## Muddywellies (26 December 2019)

Deleted my post as discovered the original post was 2014


----------



## canteron (28 December 2019)

What!!! I have just read through the whole of the thread wanting to know YM reaction and whether the other livery was asked to leave 😡.  I guess I will never know now 😂


----------

